# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 8]



## Krory (Jan 21, 2013)

*CALISTO YEW* - Ace Attorney Investiations


*DANIELLA* - Haunting Ground


*ALMA WADE* - F.E.A.R. series


*COMMANDANT STEELE* - Borderlands


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2013)

Can Alma really be considered a villain?

I guess now is not the time to open that can of worms.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2013)

That is why this is the "antagonist" deathmatch and not "villain."  Then again she _did_ rape someone. That's pretty villainous. 

On an unrelated note I can honestly say I played through about 90% of Borderlands without even knowing who the Hell Commandant Steele was.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2013)

alma or steele should take this D:


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2013)

If Alma doesn't even make it past round one, Imma be mad. Just sayin'.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

Alma was great in both 1 and 2 but God, did 3 fuck everything that F.E.A.R stood for, including Alma. Gonna pass on her vote.

Daniella was a total freak and it was great running from that crazy bitch but she's a one trick pony at the end of the day, no matter how good the pony is.

Gonna go for Callisto Yew, Ace Attorney female villains are right up my alley.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Alma was great in both 1 and 2 but God, did 3 fuck everything that F.E.A.R stood for, including Alma. Gonna pass on her vote.
> 
> Daniella was a total freak and it was great running from that crazy bitch but she's a one trick pony at the end of the day, no matter how good the pony is.
> 
> Gonna go for Callisto Yew, Ace Attorney female villains are right up my alley.



Yew was pretty good, didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

lol I barely remember anything about Steele

going with Alma I guess


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 22, 2013)

Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma Alma


----------

